# Do I need a license?



## sparky912 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Y'all  DO I NEED A LICENSE?

Im new to this so bare with me. I have done electrical work for 10 years. I have always worked for a company and even though I took the electrical course and got my diploma at my local technical college i never got my license. I have been doing lighting maintenance on my own for a few years for a friend who owns several office buildings but I'd like to branch out and pick up more business. Im interested in making a name for myself and making it a legitimate business in the near future so I can expand my client list... My question is do I have to have an electrical license just to change lightbulbs and ballasts or just a business license? I won't be dealing with anything other than bulbs and ballast replacement. I live in Georgia, any feedback would help, thanks!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

in texas, if you are caught doing electrical work and you charge money for it, adverise to do it, bid it, say you know how to do it, you better make dam sure you have a license, have the minimum $1 million insurance policy, and display your license information to all when doing any of the aformentioned. if you are within the city, you must pull a permit and an inspector must approve your work. you must also pass a background check. here in texas, you must also pass multiple tests in order to do any business.

imo, you are an apprentice. if you called me looking for a job, you would qualify for nothing more than a light bulb changer.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Unless GA is any different, yes you need your contractors license. Since you would be changing bulbs in a commercial environment I would probably say you need their unlimited license, unless they have a lighting specialty license like Florida does.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would not think that anyone would need a license to change a light bulb.

BUT --- (big but here) --->

In some areas, changing bulbs in fixtures rated at more than 150 Volts (like, for example, fixtures fed with 277 volts), or changing the ballasts may require one.

Best thing is to read the applicable law(s) governing your proposed business model, and see if the activity requires one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky912 said:


> Hey Y'all  DO I NEED A LICENSE?
> 
> Im new to this so bare with me. I have done electrical work for 10 years. I have always worked for a company and even though I took the electrical course and got my diploma at my local technical college i never got my license. I have been doing lighting maintenance on my own for a few years for a friend who owns several office buildings but I'd like to branch out and pick up more business. Im interested in making a name for myself and making it a legitimate business in the near future so I can expand my client list... My question is do I have to have an electrical license just to change lightbulbs and ballasts or just a business license? I won't be dealing with anything other than bulbs and ballast replacement. I live in Georgia, any feedback would help, thanks!


Yes you do read this.

Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:
http://sos.georgia.gov/plb/construct/


> *Electrician's Licenses *
> To do electrical work in Georgia you need an electrical contractor license. To get an application for a license, contact:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

Do you think the guy' s changing lamps in the government buildings have a license?


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

In GA you would need electrical license ,business license, insurance and depending on where your located a bond


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Since when do you need a license for maintainance work????


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Uhh.....shouldn't you ask the GA authorities instead of a bunch of knuckleheads on the internets?


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

johnnyontheside said:


> Do you think the guy' s changing lamps in the government buildings have a license?



Probably not - the govmt is exempt from the laws they pass.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> in texas, if you are caught doing electrical work and you charge money for it, adverise to do it, bid it, say you know how to do it, you better make dam sure you have a license, have the minimum $1 million insurance policy, and display your license information to all when doing any of the aformentioned. if you are within the city, you must pull a permit and an inspector must approve your work. you must also pass a background check. here in texas, you must also pass multiple tests in order to do any business.
> 
> imo, you are an apprentice. if you called me looking for a job, you would qualify for nothing more than a light bulb changer.


You do not need a permit to change out light bulbs, exactly what tests are you talking about that you must take to go into business?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

sparky912 said:


> Hey Y'all  DO I NEED A LICENSE?
> 
> Im new to this so bare with me. I have done electrical work for 10 years. I have always worked for a company and even though I took the electrical course and got my diploma at my local technical college i never got my license. I have been doing lighting maintenance on my own for a few years for a friend who owns several office buildings but I'd like to branch out and pick up more business. Im interested in making a name for myself and making it a legitimate business in the near future so I can expand my client list... My question is do I have to have an electrical license just to change lightbulbs and ballasts or just a business license? I won't be dealing with anything other than bulbs and ballast replacement. I live in Georgia, any feedback would help, thanks!


10 years, huh? 

Who have you been paying your taxes to? :whistling2:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

dthurmond said:


> In GA you would need electrical license ,business license, insurance and depending on where your located a bond


Where is the requirement for insurance?

I have never had to show proof of insurance to renew my licenae or my business license!


If you contract electrical services in GA, you need a license.

You do not need a license to do maintenance work in a facility if you are an employee.

welcome to the forum!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

The ballast part is going to get you. Get the business. Contact your local inspection/ labor and industries office. You could hire a licensed electrician, get your apprentice card. In WA you would also have to pass the administrators test.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

sstlouis03 said:


> You do not need a permit to change out light bulbs, exactly what tests are you talking about that you must take to go into business?


in order to become a jw here, you must pass an exam. if you wish to become a master, you must be a jw for at least 2 years and pass an exam. you can only obtain a contractors license if you are a master or employ a master. a jw and app must be supervised.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure you can change a lamp / ballast without a permit. But eventually your presumably happy customer wants something that requires a permit. Until you get your license you can't pull that permit. Now you're at a crossroads. So do it now. Be a pro. Get your license. So when your customer calls and says "can you do it?" you can say "yes I can, write the check to legit electrical contractor & co."
We are brothers in this business, let's work together.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Uhh.....shouldn't you ask the GA authorities instead of a bunch of knuckleheads on the internets?


I have always wondered about the use of the word "internets" is that a spell check correction or do people actually call it that?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If someone in the business has a license then no you don't need one. If this is side work then you are breaking the law.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I have always wondered about the use of the word "internets" is that a spell check correction or do people actually call it that?


Its a word that the Facebook generation has introduced, its just as legitimate as a LOLcat ;-)


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

In the area that I work in I am required to show proof of insurance/bond/license to renew business license and to pull any required permits.:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> in order to become a jw here, you must pass an exam. if you wish to become a master, you must be a jw for at least 2 years and pass an exam. you can only obtain a contractors license if you are a master or employ a master. a jw and app must be supervised.


I know all of this bud, I hold a Master's license and business license here in Texas. You have to have 8000 hours for you JW and 12000 hours for you Master's.


----------



## Seannorva (Jan 25, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> in texas, if you are caught doing electrical work and you charge money for it, adverise to do it, bid it, say you know how to do it, you better make dam sure you have a license, have the minimum $1 million insurance policy, and display your license information to all when doing any of the aformentioned. if you are within the city, you must pull a permit and an inspector must approve your work. you must also pass a background check. here in texas, you must also pass multiple tests in order to do any business.
> 
> imo, you are an apprentice. if you called me looking for a job, you would qualify for nothing more than a light bulb changer.


Woah man. He said he has ten years of experience chill out who are you to judge anyone. we don't know what he knows or doesn't know. If you advertise as an electrical contractor you need to be licensed as an electrical contractor. If you advertise as a light bulb changer...who the hell wants a light bulb changer. No one would look twice. Get your license do it right and you will succeed.


----------



## sparky912 (Feb 9, 2012)

The thing is what i am doing is maintenance for the building owner, not opening panels or doing anything else and i understand if you are doing anything that gets inspected you have to have a license. I have worked as a mechanic on commercial and residential projects for years but I dont want to do that type of work forever. I have a golden opportunity to make a specialty career out of this type of work but thought I would ask the question first. I will take the advice I got here and ask the local business licensing board what the requirements are of course before becoming legitimate. The only reason I never got licensed in the past is in GA unless you plan to run your own electrical business you dont really benefit from one...Since what I will do is maintenance rather than electrical work perse I figured Id ask a "bunch of knuckleheads" who might know.... hahha thanks guys!
P.s. Im a sister....


----------



## sparky912 (Feb 9, 2012)

i will bonded and insured, have a business license, just wondered if I needed an actual electrical license to change bulbs and ballasts... such a menial task. I would define my business as Lighting Maintenance


----------



## sparky912 (Feb 9, 2012)

ps Ga doesnt have designations for Apprentice, journeymans, etc, only licensed or not licensed.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

sparky912 said:


> ps Ga doesnt have designations for Apprentice, journeymans, etc, only licensed or not licensed.



It will start off good, then they will start asking you to add a fixture, then maybe trouble shoot a circuit, ... then could you add a receptacle?

What will you do then, say no?

And you know this will happen!

I M O, get your licence, then do lighting maintenance if you want!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*OR*



oldtimer said:


> It will start off good, then they will start asking you to add a fixture, then maybe trouble shoot a circuit, ... then could you add a receptacle?
> 
> What will you do then, say no?
> 
> ...


OR

Just take job, bid, and sub it to a licensed guy and add 20% gravy


----------



## cortez (Oct 23, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I have always wondered about the use of the word "internets" is that a spell check correction or do people actually call it that?


The word in plural became famous after George Bush Jr. used the term and it became a word loaded with the hidden meaning that one is not up to snuff computer wise. 

Now it is used ubiquitously and not necessarily tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## electricalinstructor (Jan 30, 2012)

I am a licensed electrician in Georgia and teach at a technical college,
YES, you do have to have an electrical contractors license.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

electricalinstructor said:


> I am a licensed electrician in Georgia and teach at a technical college,
> YES, you do have to have an electrical contractors license.


Welcome from Newnan


----------



## Willie Shagnasty (Mar 3, 2021)

carryyourbooks said:


> in texas, if you are caught doing electrical work and you charge money for it, adverise to do it, bid it, say you know how to do it, you better make dam sure you have a license, have the minimum $1 million insurance policy, and display your license information to all when doing any of the aformentioned. if you are within the city, you must pull a permit and an inspector must approve your work. you must also pass a background check. here in texas, you must also pass multiple tests in order to do any business.
> 
> imo, you are an apprentice. if you called me looking for a job, you would qualify for nothing more than a light bulb changer.


I broke the site rules already, 28 minutes into having an account, and a moderator deleted what I said and replaced it with this message.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

You waited 9 years to call him out?


----------



## Willie Shagnasty (Mar 3, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> You waited 9 years to call him out?


Better late than never.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

This is a really old thread but raises an interesting question. Over the past several years I have seen and even worked for a large national real estate management company that branched out into building maintenance. These management / maintenance companies maintain the facilities electric, plumbing, HVAC.. etc... How do they get away without having any licenses?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

@Willie Shagnasty, must I remind you of the site rules already?



> 2. Members shall treat each other with respect at all times on ElectricianTalk.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name-calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media, and user emails.*


Here are the rest of the rules. Please review them.

And Please fill out your profile. It's required. Here's a link with instructions.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

joe-nwt said:


> You waited 9 years to call him out?


LOL!!!


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

All righty then.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Good ol fun. People randomly showing up and crapping all over something someone said 9 years ago! 

Can’t make this stuff up.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm sticking with my original reply


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

My God I love it when this **** kicks off! Keep it coming y'all!


----------



## Sparky4021 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey Yall,
I'm new to this site, but, I've been an Electrician for 44 years, I've been an EC for the last 16 in Ca. This state is clamping down hard on the Electrical field, but, they do nothing to the HVAC and plumbing companies or anyone else who does not specify Electrical Contracting. Maintenance companies and even General contractors, who include electrical work in their jobs, are not scrutinized as we are. To make matters worse they just added a $20 fee for Certification Verification Enforcement to our EC License to make sure everyone who works for an EC is Certified, but they don't check anyone else. Got to love those "people".


----------

